# Searching for a source of rare crypts in EU especially Germany



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello!

Does anyone of you know a good source of rare crypts (submersed culture) in the EU, especially in Germany or a dealer who has a large assortment with different species?

Ciao,

Sascha,


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

You might want to ask Oliver Knott (aka Plantella).


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The meeting of the European Cryptocoryne Society is planned from 21 -23 October 2005 at Waiblingen, near Stuttgart, Germany.

See http://www.cryptocoryne.de/ecs1.html


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello!!

I am a great crypto-fan too, and i live in Spain.

You can see my crypt (and other aquatic plants) colection clicking here

Greetings


----------

